# Zugriffsrechte Visu



## Daxgehtsteil (29 Januar 2010)

Moin Leude!!

das man verschiedenen Arbeitsgruppen unterschiedliche zugriffsrechte vergeben kann hab ich jetzt herausgefunden. Wie aber kann ich dafür sorgen, das eine laufende Visualisierung beispielsweise nur gelesen werden kann, und verschiedene buttons ein login verlangen, wenn diese durch eine höhere gruppe bedient werden können?

viele grüße


----------



## Toddy80 (4 August 2010)

Hallo,

hast Du mittlerweile eine Lösung auf Deine Frage?
Ich möchte auch einen Login erhalten.

Gruß

Toddy80


----------



## Fx64 (5 August 2010)

Hallo, 
eine Art "login" kannst Du doch über die Wahl des Userlevels machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rumble2006 (5 August 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin auch gerade dabei, eine Benutzerabhängige Visu zu erstellen.

Ich habe den Arbeitsgruppen unter Projekt / Passwörter für Arbeitsgruppe ... Passwörter gegeben. Danach habe ich die einzelenen Visu-Elemente an die Arbeitsgruppen angepasst. Wenn ich mich mit einer bestimmten Arbeitsgruppe einlogge funktioniert auch alles und die Elemente werden bedienbar oder auch nicht. Wenn ich mir aber einen Button anlege mit Programm ausführen "INTERN CHANGEUSERLEVEL" dann öffnet sich zwar beim Click darauf ein Fenster mit den 8 Userleveln, aber die Passwörter sind alle leer. Soll heißen jedes Userlevel ist ohne Passwort wählbar.

Sind Userlevels was anderes wie Arbeitsgruppen und muss man dafür extra Passwörter anlegen oder muss man nur irgendwo ein Häkchen machen, damit die Passwortabfrage gleich meiner Arbeitsgruppen sind?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Mfg

Rumble


----------



## ebt'ler (5 August 2010)

Hallo, 

vielleicht funktioniert es bei der genannten Vorgehensweise nicht in der Simulation?

Du könntest die Passwörter aber auch unter "Globale_Variablen" wie folgt anlegen:


```
VAR_GLOBAL RETAIN
        VisuDoExecuteUserlevelInit : BOOL := TRUE;
        CurrentUserLevel : INT := 0;
        CurrentPasswords : ARRAY[0..7] OF STRING[20]:= 'a','b','c','d','e','f','g','h';
END_VAR
```
Die Lösung finde ich eigentlich auch besser.


----------



## Toddy80 (5 August 2010)

Wie kann ich denn aber in der Visu ein Fenster bekommen in dem ich die Userlevels wählen kann? Gibt es dafür einen Befehlt? 

Gruß


----------



## ebt'ler (5 August 2010)

In der Visu:

Schaltfläche hinzufügen -> Doppelklick auf die Schaltfläche -> "Eingabe" -> Haken bei "Programm ausführen" setzen und auf "..." klicken -> Drop-Down-Menü öffnen -> "CHANGEUSERLEVEL" auswählen -> "hinzufügen" -> "ok" -> "ok" 

Das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Rumble2006 (6 August 2010)

Hi.

Also mit den von ebt'ler vorgestellten Variablendeklarationen funktionierts einwandfrei.

Besten Dank.


Mfg

Rumble


----------



## Wühlmaus (23 August 2010)

Wirklich zufrieden kann ich damit aber nicht sein. Wenn ich eine Schaltfläche, mit der eine Variable getoggelt oder eine andere Visu angesprungen wird, auf die empfohlene Weise um CHANGEUSERLEVEL ergänze, dann fragt er zwar sehr schön User Level und Passwort ab. Wenn ich diese Eingabe aber abbreche, wird die sonstige Funktion des Buttons trotzdem ausgeführt:shock:. Das gleiche gilt, wenn ein User Level - dem ich für diesen Button jegliche Berechtigung verboten hatte - mit Passwort korrekt eingegeben wird.:shock::shock:

Kommt mir so vor als wäre das CHANGEUSERLEVEL nur die Hälfte der Wahrheit. Was fehlt ist, auf diesen neu eingegebenen User Level korrekt zu reagieren, mit Zulassen oder Abweisen der jeweiligen Aktion. 

Oder bin ich jetzt völlig vernagelt ?


----------



## Wühlmaus (23 August 2010)

Hab's jetzt über ein VPN mit meiner Fritz!Box gelöst. Scheint mir doch etwas verlässlicher ...


----------



## ebt'ler (24 August 2010)

Du hast sicher irgentwas verdreht. Aber ohne genaue Kentnisse über dein Programm zu haben kann ich das nicht genau beurteilen.
Ich habe mal ein kleines Beispiel angehängt, welches die Funktionen verdeutlicht.


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 August 2010)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Du hast sicher irgentwas verdreht. Aber ohne genaue Kentnisse über dein Programm zu haben kann ich das nicht genau beurteilen.


Gerade den Toggle-Button hatte ich eigentlich genauso implementiert. Kann's aber nicht mehr überprüfen, da ich das ganze Passwort-Gedöns entnervt wieder rausgeworfen habe, als es nicht fuktionierte.



ebt'ler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein kleines Beispiel angehängt, welches die Funktionen verdeutlicht.


Super Sevice ! Werde ich zu Rate ziehen, wenn ich doch noch mal einen Versuch wage.

Eine generelle Frage hätte ich aber noch. Der Webserver auf der Wago lässt ja prinzipiell zu, dass sich mehrere User gleichzeitig darauf tummeln. Wenn die nun unterschiedliche User Levels "beherrschen" (d.h. jeder kennt nur das Passwort "seines" Levels), dann würden die sich doch gegenseitig beeinflussen ? Müsste nicht jeder ein Login mit seinem eigenen User Level machen und diesen dann auch _ungestört beibehalten_ können ?

Hintergrund dieser Fragerei ist folgender. Zum einen will ich vollen Fernzugriff für mich allein (was ich derzeit durch das VPN bereits gelöst habe). Zusätzlich wollte ich einigen Leuten, die auch an Poolsteuerungen basteln, (siehe Link ganz unten) einen rein lesenden Zugriff erlauben. (Nun gut, das beisst sich mit dem VPN, die sollen natürlich nicht als Remote PCs in meinem ganzen LAN surfen können. Evtl. müsste ich für diese Leute abseits des VPN eine Portweiterleitung für Port 80 der SPS einrichten). 

Aus Sicht der Wago bleibt jedenfalls das Problem, dass verschiedene User mit unterschiedlichem User Level _gleichzeitig_ unterwegs sein können und ich will natürlich nicht, dass wenn ich für mich gerade User Level 0 gewählt habe, alle "Spanner" nun plötzlich als Admin unterwegs sind, bzw. dass ich die SPS nicht mehr bedienen kann, wenn jemand seinen nur lesenden User Level 7 aktiviert hat.


http://www.pooldoktor.net/forum/visualisierung-wasserwerte-und-temperaturen-wer-hats-und-wie-t11703-s103.html


----------



## ebt'ler (24 August 2010)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Aber ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, wie die Steuerung sich verhält. 
Zum testen habe ich auch grade nichts da. Und aus der Erklärung zu "CurrentWriteAccessClientId" werde ich auch nicht 100%ig schlau.


Das müsstest du halt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Wühlmaus (24 August 2010)

Na, schau'mer mal ...


----------



## Hendrik (16 März 2017)

Moin Moin, ich suche gerade eine Möglichkeit die Zugriffsrechte / das Userlevel aus der PLC heraus zu beeinflussen.  Wollte RFID Chips für das ganze benutzen!

Das ganze versuche ich mit Codesys und dem RPI umzusetzen.

Kann mir hier vll jemand weiterhelfen?

Beste Grüße!


----------

